# (UPDATED) 8 year old needs prayer (UPDATED)



## rabbit hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Please pray for my son, he is eight years old and will be having a biopsy done on fri. The doctor is saying that it looks cancerous but he will not know until the biopsy is done. Im praying that its not and need all the prayer warriors praying that its not cancerous. Im hoping the doctor is preparing us for the worst just in case, he did say that he wont know until the biopsy is done. All his blood work came back normal. PLEASE PRAY


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 8, 2009)

Prayers sent Talmadge. 
Your right, many times docs will set you up for the worse. Its easier to give good news than bad news. Prayers sent that everything will be fine and for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Absolutely, prayers sent for healing and comfort.

I pray all turns out ok and your burden is lifted.


----------



## Fuller (Dec 8, 2009)

I am not a very religous person, but I will keep your boy in my thoughts. Keep us posted on the outcome of the tests.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 8, 2009)

Lifting your son up right now

I have been in your shoes, he is watching your reaction, so be careful. Please let us know the results.


----------



## mark72 (Dec 8, 2009)

Prayers sent. Having a 7 year old myself I understand. Mark72


----------



## SissyHunter (Dec 8, 2009)

I know the worries that come with surgery for a child. If you're up to it, ask the anestesialogist (Sp) if you can escort the child back while they put him to sleep. It will ease the tension for you and the child. I found that helped me for several surgeries my son had. It helped him too to know that mama was there.

I'll keep you, your family and the medical staff in my prayers. Please let us know the outcome. We're here for you!

Sissy


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 8, 2009)

Praying for a positive outcome  ie Cancer free...............RW


----------



## Sargent (Dec 8, 2009)

sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Praying for the best.


----------



## meherg (Dec 8, 2009)

prayers and blessings sent from my family to yours


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 8, 2009)

As a cancer survivor I wish you all well and hope the biopsy  is negative.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks so much for the prayers, we are strong believers and looking for the it to come back and not be cancer! His name is Timothy, please keep praying!!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 9, 2009)

Prayers sent for Timothy, family, doctors and nurses!


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 9, 2009)

Prayers sent for Timothy.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 9, 2009)

Prayers sent for your young man.


----------



## fowl61 (Dec 9, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with your son and your entire family. I wish you the the very best on Friday. GOD BLESS ALWAYS!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 9, 2009)

Timothy is in my Prayers.


----------



## jagman (Dec 9, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## FireFighter101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Your son, and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## AHERRING (Dec 10, 2009)

He is in mine.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Timothy has my prayers.


----------



## Gumswamp (Dec 11, 2009)

*Prayers for Timothy*

Prayers have been sent.  I wish only the best for your son and the entire family.  God Bless !


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 11, 2009)

Prayers sent for Timothy!


----------



## GODZHUNTER77 (Dec 11, 2009)

Prayer sent !


----------



## lake hartwell (Dec 11, 2009)

I have malig. melanoma 4 times and pray that your son does not have cancer and everything turns out well.
God Bless,
LH


----------



## Papa Bear (Dec 11, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Dec 12, 2009)

the doc pretty much confirmed after the biopsy that it was cancerous, I cant remember what all he said but he did say they should be able to treat it, ive never hurt like this in my life, please keep praying


----------



## Sargent (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayers continued.


----------



## g-man (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 12, 2009)

Will keep all of y'all in my prayers.


----------



## bouymarker (Dec 12, 2009)

I pray that you and your son stay strong and for a good outcome in treatment.


----------



## longbeard45 (Dec 12, 2009)

would like to put timothy and family on our prayer list at church also. prayers sent. please keep us updated


----------



## Trooper (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## Harbuck (Dec 12, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 12, 2009)

Prayers sent!! Will be thinking about you, and hoping for the best possible outcome.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 12, 2009)

*prayers for son*

asking the GREAT PHYSICIAN to work a miracle for him


----------



## holler tree (Dec 12, 2009)

prayers sent stay strong brother


----------



## D-up (Dec 12, 2009)

I was praying for better news. I am so sorry to hear this. I pray that this can be treated and he gets better soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 14, 2009)

Prayers sent Talmadge. Man I hate to hear that but God has it under control. Ya'll will be on our prayer list at church come Wednesday night. 
If theres anything at all I can do dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## SissyHunter (Dec 14, 2009)

Rabbit Hunter, I'll continue to pray for Timothy and you all too. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Dannyusmc12 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can only imagine what you and your family is going through here at this time of the year....  I last my job back in june and with it all my insurance so I am lucky to have a healthly 12 year old girl ,,,  So from all of my family to yours ,,,  ALL THE PRAYES TO YOU AND YOUR LITTLE HUNTING BUDDY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruceg (Dec 16, 2009)

Your son is in my prayers.


----------



## landon74 (Dec 16, 2009)

He is in my prayers but better yet he is in Gods hands


----------



## messenger (Dec 18, 2009)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## rabbit hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Timothy has b cell limphoma, im sure the spelling is not correct but anyway the doctors say he should make a full recovery with no problem. They said if you had to have cancer and could pick which one you had, this is the one you would pick, its the most treatable and cureable one there is. He will be nine years old on the 27th and will be hospitalized the 28th or 29th, should be in there four to five days, a port will be put in and the chemo treatments will start, he will go to hospital once a week for treatments for up to 6 months and after that he will start taking pills for treatment for up to 3 years but that could stop early. the doctors really made us feel good about his chances of beating this, and the support we have recieved from everyone has really been awsome. We are still praying and believing for a miracle, he is also and he even reminded me of that, he is doing so good going in to this. The doctors said that this is really different in kids vs. adults, they said theres a chance the treatments may not even make him sick and he would even get to go to school the 4 days hes not taking treatments, yall continue to pray and i will keep ya updated. 

  THANKS A BUNCH!!   TALMADGE


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 18, 2009)

Hoping and praying it all works out for your family. Sounds like you all are on the right path with a good attitude, when you could have chosen the oppposite. Good luck to your son.


----------



## Mackey (Dec 18, 2009)

A wonderful praise report Rabbit, will continue praying.


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 18, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 19, 2009)

That's some good news.  If there is anything I can do or get for your son let me know.  Will keep praying for all.


----------



## little mac (Dec 19, 2009)

have twin boys 14; can,t emagine the fear;am praying    littlemac


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 20, 2009)

Prayers added


----------

